
MoNETA: A Mind Made from Memristors - jacquesm
http://spectrum.ieee.org/robotics/artificial-intelligence/moneta-a-mind-made-from-memristors/0
======
jakeonthemove
I wonder if these memristor computers could be attached to our brain,
increasing memory capacity, processing power, creating a HUD-like overlay
without the need for external displays (just tap into the part of the brain
that we use to visualize objects) - now that would be really impressive. Damn,
I hope I get to use at least a memristor-based computer in my lifetime :-)...

~~~
gosub
Would you go under brain surgery to get implanted something that will be
obsolete in 18 month?

~~~
jakeonthemove
Hmm, if it allowed me to store and _easily_ access say, ~2 Terabytes of data
(books, videos, etc.) and the risk was minimal, then frankly, yes...

Plus, I'm sure they won't be obsolete that fast - once it develops to a
certain point, the need to upgrade won't be as urgent - kind of like the
difference between a Pentium 4, a Core 2 Quad and a Sandy Bridge Core i7 - the
performance difference is huge, but the C2Q's useable lifespan is about a
decade, whereas the P4 was only useable for less than 5 years. Sandy Bridge
will be fast for at least a decade, as well...

